# My Watch Has More Hands Than Yours............



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

.........................9 in fact :tongue2:










Been after one of these for a while, a Seiko SLD005P with a 7K52 quartz movement. I believe there is one other Seiko that used this movement, so

its a unique and rare bird.

I love the fact that Seiko is so proud of it's 'first`s', like the first analogue 1/100th with the 7T59 movement. This is

the 'first' fully automatic analogue depth sensor.

It's big too, 51mm diameter including the crown, 53mm lug to lug and 15.6mm depth, the lug space is 22mm.

Here it is next to a 6309.......










Here is what all the hands are for..........










It also comes with large plastic yellow case that holds a Z22 rubber strap, strap changing tool, compass and temperature gauge.

Is it difficult to read the time, well at first I had to study the watch for around 10secs, now a glance will do.

These are discontinued and mine was made in 1999

And finally a pic with all the hands set back to the top.










Thanks for looking

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great photos Derek! :thumbup:

Its a cracker of a watch, saw it a few days ago, Im astounded its almost 10 years old! :huh:

So, just this and the Speedy eh?

Are you done now?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice and the info is interesting too :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice, a serious piece of kit indeed. Like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy smoke! serious bit of kit for sure and at 51mm you'd better be careful not to take lumps out of the house and others 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

That's just plain greedy :lol: the most I can muster is 7 :blink:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, but think that it would take me a while to remember all the functions of it


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Cheers guys 

Jason, I'm done for a while.............until I find another obscure Seiko that takes my fancy 

All the best

Derek


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done Derek, good to see that you're back 

BTW Nice 6309 unk:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Blimey. Looks like it would stop an RPG.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Well done Derek, good to see that you're back
> 
> BTW Nice 6309 unk:


Cheers Phil and Congrats *Mr Mod* :thumbsup: Who did you have to sleep with for the promotion.............don't tell me :man_in_love: Jason

looked a little tired when I saw him on Tuesday.

Derek


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

:tongue2: WOW :tongue2:


----------



## tagluva (Jun 16, 2008)

Very smart


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I like that. Think i would get a bit confused if the hands was not set at the top. :lol:


----------

